# Here's a good game bird recipe for you.



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I used one of my wife’s chicken recipes for some Pheasants we took over the weekend. I thought maybe you guys would like this.

4 Pheasants (Grouse or a mess of Chukars would be good too)
2 Packages Italian Dressing Mix
1 Package Cream Cheese
2 Cups (approx) Sliced Mushrooms

I took 4 pheasants. These one’s I left the meat attached to the bones. I put them in a crock pot. On top of the pheasants, you sprinkle two packages of Italian Dressing mix. You’ll find these at the store, usually next to the Ranch Dressing mix. These are the powdered mixes that you have to add oil to make the dressing.

I cooked them for about 5 hours. Then I removed the Pheasant to cool a bit. In the pot I left the drippings from the Pheasant. Then added two cans of Cream of Mushroom Soup (do not add milk, just the soup), 1 package of Cream Cheese, and fresh sliced Mushrooms.

Once the Pheasant cooled a bit I proceeded to remove the meat from the bones, leaving it in bite sized pieces. Then I put all the meat back in the pot with the rest of the mixture. Left it cooking for another hour, stirred occasionally etc…..

Serve over rice then see your Doctor for a cholesterol check.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I have another one for you that is simple.

you will need a package of spring mix lettuce, small package of slivered almonds, chopped red onion, a container of strawberries, crumbled feta cheese, strawberry vinegarette dressing, and of course 4 pheasant breasts.

Slice up the pheasant breast in strips and cook in frying pan with olive oil and garlic season-all.
Heat up another frying pan with 4 teaspoons of sugar and a small amount of butter. Add almond slivers. They cook really fast, just keep stirring and remove from heat after they turn brown. Let them cool.
On a bed of lettuce add the sliced strawberries, sugared almonds, chopped onions, pheasant strips, and vinegarette dressing. Sprinkle the crumbled feta and enjoy.

I know it sounds a little weird, but man it is the best salad you will ever eat! I had this for dinner last night.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've got a name for that recipe.

"Shanes Pheasant Phag Salad" :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I've got a name for that recipe.
> 
> "Shanes Pheasant Phag Salad" :mrgreen:


Yes, it is my world famous "phag salad"!


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

That Phag salad sure sounds delicious. :lol:


----------

